# Retro-fitting cab air con -or alternatives ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I understand that fitting air conditioning to the engine of a Fiat X2/50 is either impossible or hugely expensive. Does anyone know if this is so or has done it ?

If it is not possible then are there any alternatives ? We don't particularly want air con in the habitation area but would like it in the cab when driving so we can extend our range in summer.

G


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

I am having "Cab aircon" retro-fitted to my new Fiat Ducato Tribute by Danum who use a firm in Doncaster. They should use the genuine Fiat aircon kit and even fit the proper dash panel. I rang around and there seems to be only a handful of vehicle air con specialists who will tackle a full retro fit job -Fiat themselves wont!! and most just want to service it. 

The prices are around £1500 +vat so it ain't cheap but after 2 months of sussing I think its the best option for travelling comfort, at least when parked up you could use a 240v roof top unit like dometic B1500 or even a floor standing cheap B&Q job (you need hook ups or a geny) I have not found anyone who has a good word to say about the 12v aircon units or using a power inverter, they take about 65amps so will flatten a battery in an hour and need huge, thick cables to take the current.

There is an evaporator air con unit on the market that does not use a compressor hence it only takes a small amount of current but they are not as effective as a proper air con unit but good to run on a night as they are very silent! if anyone has used one of these I would like to hear what you think to them, I may buy a household one from B&Q to try as they are only £70 ish compared to the £100s for the MH.

Hope this helps Grizzly, I will let you know who I get on if you like with the fitting.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Tribute_650 said:


> I am having "Cab aircon" retro-fitted to my new Fiat Ducato Tribute by Danum who use a firm in Doncaster.
> Hope this helps Grizzly, I will let you know who I get on if you like with the fitting.


This is very good news and not something I expected we'd get. It sounds exactly what we want and not so outrageous in price that we can't think seriously about it.

Please let us know how you get on with the firm - in fact, please let us have the details of the firm and we can see if they cqn fit one to ours too.

Many thanks

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Air con*

Chris

I would be tempted for a habitation air con that works on both hook up and engine power. If the foor unit is mounted towards the front of the van, surely you will get the benefit of it whilst driving etc?

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi Russell...we're not too worried about aircon in the habitation area. We've not room to have one floor mounted and feel it is anti-social to have one running overnight if it's roof mounted. It also seems to isolate you if you close your doors and windows and sit inside.

What I would like in one in the cab for when we are travelling. Today a short car journey without it turned on ( we're saving the planet single-handed you see) was horribly stuffy and hot and I'm thinking about how it will be in the van. 

Tribute's firm supply just what we want so we'll see if they can fit one to an X2/50 van.

Thanks

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Aircon*

Hi Chris

I have just noticed my typing error in the post - I mean roof unit not FLOOR unit even though I typed FOOR! LOL

Russell


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Diavia*

Hello there,

Yes the kit for the New Fiat is available and there are a good number of specialist that will fit it for you.

>>>Click the British Flag For English<<<

As a repair agent, I use these for spare parts. They also carry out retrofit Click for Readerair >>>Reader Air<<<

Hope this is of some use?

Trev


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Trev, many thanks. We've even found the kit number for our van. 
I thought, when I put this post up, that I'd get replies saying it simply wasn't possible and we should have ordered aircon when we bought the van.

Wonderful news !

Thanks again all

G


----------

